# Sticky  Type Compatibility Discussion Thread: Personality & Combination Pairings



## shameless

*Discussion Thread on various suggestion of personality pairings & combos.
MBTI, Cognitive Functions, Enneagram, etc thread*​

Feel free to suggest your favorite personality pairing models, or theories. Or contribute to the OP proposed formula.​
Propose any theories you may have.​
Post You Tubers, Articles, & Bloggers covering Type Pairings for forum user review.​
Offer your ideas on what works & does not work between different type combinations.​
Ask users questions on their thoughts on different pairings.​
Share stories of yourself with different pairings... What works & does not work.​
*This could include romantic, family, friends, enemy/clash, and work dynamics.

*Thanks​


----------



## shameless

------------------------------------------------------------
*I propose this...*

*Last 2 MBTI Letters & First 2 Functions Formula Theory*
*I WILL ADD MORE TO THIS LATER, AND REFINE/CLEAN UP Just posting for now.​
Here in all these tables I will propose and attempt to demonstrate why it is more important to go off of a hybrid combination of top function orders & last two mbti letters while factoring in compatibility in interactions, or factoring how all types interact similar and different. RATHER than using logic like switching out F & T or simply pairing oppositional sides. I will further update and expand how all of these pairings for every type with measurable numbering of commonalities and the orders can ALL be a pro or con. And how the roles more so define Enneagram and what us as individuals need in other people when it works, as well as when it does not work. As far as a theory.

*I/E is NOT lumped in because it is of little consequence in the large picture if you have a basis of the bulk personality and know if you prefer I or E etc then you would still utilize the same process just picking which ever complimented you best.

This chart in no way attempts to account for outside things like character, physical attraction, and lifestyles. It is simply a theory that this is a better basis to base things off of than simply black and white thinking like saying reverse a T & P with F & J to make a match. As that is just logically not cohesive really when factoring in Functions, Letters, & JP. By looking at all of this one can see where they would fall for any type depending on their frame of mind, needs, enny, etc.

*ESTP & ISTP*​

1Same ProcessSimilar MindsSTPsSe+Ti+Fe+Ni+T+P2Same Full Axis/OppositesIntense RoleNFJsNi+Fe+Ti+Se32+2 Two Same Functions Two Same LettersStimulating RoleNTPsTi+Fe+T+P4Ti/Fe Same & SSupport Role PairingSFJsFe+Ti+S5Same Half Axis w/TRefining Role PairingNTJsNi+Se+T6SP Temperament Opposing T/F AxisMagnetic Role PairingSFPsSe+Ni+P7ST TemperamentReaffirming Role PairingSTJsST8Extroverted PsI can show you the world PairingNFPsP

*ESFP & ISFP*​

1Same ProcessSimilar MindsSFPsSe+Fi+Te_Ni+F+P2Same Full AxisIntense RoleNTJsNi+Te+Fi+Se32+2 Two Same Functions Two Same LettersStimulating RoleNFPsFi+Te+F+P4Fi/Te Same & SSupport Role PairingSTJsFi+Te+S5Same Half Axis w/FRefining Role PairingNFJsSe+Ni+F6SP Temperament Opposing F/T AxisMagnetic Role PairingSTPsSe+Ni+P7SF TemperamentReaffirming Role PairingSFJsSF8Extroverted PsI can show you the world PairingNTPsP

*ESFJ & ISFJ*​

1Same ProcessSimilar MindsSFJSi+Fe+Ti+Ne+F+J2Same Full AxisIntense RoleNTPTi+Ne+Si+Fe32+2 Two Same Functions Two Same LettersStimulating RoleNFJFe+Ti+F+J4Fe/Ti Same & SSupport Role PairingSTPFe+Ti+S5Same Half Axis w/FRefining Role PairingNFPSi+Ne+F6SJ Temperament Opposing F/T AxisMagnetic Role PairingSTJSi+Ne+J7SF TemperamentReaffirming Role PairingSFJSF8Judging FunctionI can show you the world PairingNTJJ

*ESTJ & ISTJ*​

1Same ProcessSimilar MindsSTJSi+Te+Fi+Ne+T+J2Same Full AxisIntense RoleNFPNe+Si+Fi+Te32+2 Two Same Functions Two Same LettersStimulating RoleNTJTe+Fi+T+J4Fe/Ti Same & SSupport Role PairingSFPFi+Te+S5Same Half Axis w/FRefining Role PairingNTPSi+Ne+T6SJ Temperament Opposing F/T AxisMagnetic Role PairingSFJSi+Ne+J7ST TemperamentReaffirming Role PairingSTPST8Judging FunctionI can show you the world PairingNFJJ

*ENTP & INTP*​

1Same ProcessSimilar MindsNTPNe+Ti+Fe+Si+T+P2Same Full AxisIntense RoleSFJTi+Ne+Si+Fe32+2 Two Same Functions Two Same LettersStimulating RoleSTPTi+Fe+T+P4Ti/Fe Same & NSupport Role PairingNFJTi+Fe+N5Same Half Axis w/TRefining Role PairingSTJNe+Si+T6NP Temperament Opposing F/T AxisMagnetic Role PairingNFPNe+Si+P7NT TemperamentReaffirming Role PairingNTJNT8Extroverted PerceivingI can show you the world PairingSFPP

*ENFP & INFP*​

1Same ProcessSimilar MindsNFPFi+Ne+Si+Te+F+P2Same Full AxisIntense RoleSTJSi+Te+Fi+Ne32+2 Two Same Functions Two Same LettersStimulating RoleSFPFi+Te+F+P4Ti/Fe Same & NSupport Role PairingNTJFi+Te+N5Same Half Axis w/TRefining Role PairingSFJNe+Si+F6NP Temperament Opposing F/T AxisMagnetic Role PairingNTPNe+Si+P7NF TemperamentReaffirming Role PairingNFJNF8Extroverted PerceivingI can show you the world PairingSTPP

*ENFJ & INFJ*​

1Same ProcessSimilar MindsNFJFe+Ni+Se+Ti+F+J2Same Full AxisIntense RoleSTPTi+Se+Ni+Fe32+2 Two Same Functions Two Same LettersStimulating RoleSFJFe+Ti+F+J4Ti/Fe Same & NSupport Role PairingNTPFe+Ti+N5Same Half Axis w/TRefining Role PairingSFPNi+Se+F6NJ Temperament Opposing F/T AxisMagnetic Role PairingNTJNi+Se+J7NF TemperamentReaffirming Role PairingNFPNF8Judging FunctionI can show you the world PairingSTJJ

*ENTJ & INTJ*​

1Same ProcessSimilar MindsNTJNi+Te+Fi+Se+T+J2Same Full AxisIntense RoleSFPFe+Ti+Se+Ni32+2 Two Same Functions Two Same LettersStimulating RoleSTJTe+Fi+T+J4Ti/Fe Same & NSupport Role PairingNFPTe+Fi+N5Same Half Axis w/TRefining Role PairingSTPNi+Se+T6NJ Temperament Opposing F/T AxisMagnetic Role PairingNFJNi+Se+J7NT TemperamentReaffirming Role PairingNTPNT8Judging FunctionI can show you the world PairingSFJJ


----------



## shameless

**Post in progress.... Will Update/Complete*

-----------------------------------------------------------​

*Similar Minds*​


*STP+STP**SFP+SFP**SFJ+SFJ**STJ+STJ**NTP+NTP**NFP+NFP**NFJ+NFJ**NTJ+NTJ*


*Similar Minds Description: *​*Similar Minds Examples: *


*Similar Minds PROs*​*Similar Minds CONs*​
--------------------------------------------------------​

*Intense Roles *​


*STP+NFJ*​*SFP+NTJ*​*SFJ+NTP*​*STJ+NFP*​


I*ntense Roles Descriptions: **Intense Minds Examples: *


*Intense Roles PROs**Intense Roles CONs*
------------------------------------------------------​

*Stimulating Roles*​


*STP+NTP*​*SFP+NFP*​*SFJ+NFJ*​*STJ+NTJ*​


*Stimulating Role Description: **Stimulating Examples:*


*Stimulating Role PROs:**Stimulating Role CONs*
---------------------------------------------------------​

*Support Role Pairing *​


*STP+SFJ*​*SFP+STJ*​*NTP+NFJ*​*NTJ+NFP*​


*Stimulating Role Description: **Stimulating Role Examples: *


*Stimulating Role PROs:**Stimulating Role CONs: *
-------------------------------------------------------​

*Refining Role *​


*STP+NTJ*​*SFP+STJ*​*SFJ+NFP*​*STJ+NTP*​


*Refining Role Description:**Refining Role Examples:*


*Refining Role PROs:**Refining Role CONs:*
--------------------------------------------------------​

*Magnetic Role *​


*STP+SFP*​*SFJ+STJ*​*NTP+NFP*​*NTJ+NFJ*​


*Magnetic Role Description: **Refining Role Examples: *


*Magnetic Role PROs:**Refining Role CONs: *
----------------------------------------------------------​

*Reaffirming Role *​


*STP+STJ*​*SFP+SFJ*​*NTP+NTJ*​*NFP+NFJ*​


*Reaffirming Role Description: **Reaffirming Role Examples: *


*Magnetic Role PROs: **Magnetic Role CONs: *
----------------------------------------------------------​

*I can show the world Pairing *​


*STP+NFP*​*SFP+NTP*​*SFJ+NTJ*​*STJ+NFJ*​


*I can show you the world Description: **I can show you the world Examples:*


*I can show you the world PROs:**I can show you the world CONs:*
-----------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## shameless

.


----------



## Zeri

shameless said:


> **Post in progress.... Will Update/Complete*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Similar Minds*​
> 
> 
> *STP+STP**SFP+SFP**SFJ+SFJ**STJ+STJ**NTP+NTP**NFP+NFP**NFJ+NFJ**NTJ+NTJ*
> 
> 
> *Similar Minds Description: *​*Similar Minds Examples: *
> 
> 
> *Similar Minds PROs*​*Similar Minds CONs*​
> --------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Intense Roles *​
> 
> 
> *STP+NFJ*​*SFP+NTJ*​*SFJ+NTP*​*STJ+NFP*​
> 
> 
> I*ntense Roles Descriptions: **Intense Minds Examples: *
> 
> 
> *Intense Roles PROs**Intense Roles CONs*
> ------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Stimulating Roles*​
> 
> 
> *STP+NTP*​*SFP+NFP*​*SFJ+NFJ*​*STJ+NTJ*​
> 
> 
> *Stimulating Role Description: **Stimulating Examples:*
> 
> 
> *Stimulating Role PROs:**Stimulating Role CONs*
> ---------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Support Role Pairing *​
> 
> 
> *STP+SFJ*​*SFP+STJ*​*NTP+NFJ*​*NTJ+NFP*​
> 
> 
> *Stimulating Role Description: **Stimulating Role Examples: *
> 
> 
> *Stimulating Role PROs:**Stimulating Role CONs: *
> -------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Refining Role *​
> 
> 
> *STP+NTJ*​*SFP+STJ*​*SFJ+NFP*​*STJ+NTP*​
> 
> 
> *Refining Role Description:**Refining Role Examples:*
> 
> 
> *Refining Role PROs:**Refining Role CONs:*
> --------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Magnetic Role *​
> 
> 
> *STP+SFP*​*SFJ+STJ*​*NTP+NFP*​*NTJ+NFJ*​
> 
> 
> *Magnetic Role Description: **Refining Role Examples: *
> 
> 
> *Magnetic Role PROs:**Refining Role CONs: *
> ----------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *Reaffirming Role *​
> 
> 
> *STP+STJ*​*SFP+SFJ*​*NTP+NTJ*​*NFP+NFJ*​
> 
> 
> *Reaffirming Role Description: **Reaffirming Role Examples: *
> 
> 
> *Magnetic Role PROs: **Magnetic Role CONs: *
> ----------------------------------------------------------​
> 
> *I can show the world Pairing *​
> 
> 
> *STP+NFP*​*SFP+NTP*​*SFJ+NTJ*​*STJ+NFJ*​
> 
> 
> *I can show you the world Description: **I can show you the world Examples:*
> 
> 
> *I can show you the world PROs:**I can show you the world CONs:*
> -----------------------------------------------------------​


Interesting. So which one these is considered best?


----------



## OrchidSugar

Yeah I need descriptions of the various roles


----------



## Lorraine01

I found this What do you guys think about it?


----------



## shameless

Lorraine01 said:


> I found this What do you guys think about it?


I am not anti this. I think it is the standard suggestions within mbti

I never did finish the above where I was going to expand why every type can be good or bad for each other depending.


----------



## Red Panda

Lorraine01 said:


> I found this What do you guys think about it?


if this is suggesting that I should be with an ISTJ I think I'd rather die
also I'm curious why we're supposed to be the only 2 types that "should" be paired with S and their opposite specifically


----------



## tarmonk

Lorraine01 said:


> I found this What do you guys think about it?


I've seen various versions of those suggestions but usually there's no decent explanation why they think it should work this way.

For example, what could be the reason to suggest TJ and FP types as best compatibility (this has been on various charts)? PS It's not a question to you personally, just for general discussion to gather opinions.

Those type groups have naturally pretty different worldviews from each other (I'd dare to say, too different to complement each other without suppressing their dom drive) and although in the wide world there probably are relationships between any types, that work nicely, I can't see right now what could support the idea that people of those mentioned types should naturally be better suit for each other, compared to match with any other type.

Could anyone try to reason this?


----------



## Zeri

tarmonk said:


> I've seen various versions of those suggestions but usually there's no decent explanation why they think it should work this way.
> 
> For example, what could be the reason to suggest TJ and FP types as best compatibility (this has been on various charts)? PS It's not a question to you personally, just for general discussion to gather opinions.
> 
> Those type groups have naturally pretty different worldviews from each other (I'd dare to say, too different to complement each other without suppressing their dom drive) and although in the wide world there probably are relationships between any types, that work nicely, I can't see right now what could support the idea that people of those mentioned types should naturally be better suit for each other, compared to match with any other type.
> 
> Could anyone try to reason this?


Interesting. My prevailing compatibility theory has been - keep the first two letter dimensions the same, and switch the last two dimensions. So ISFJ would go with ISTP. ESTJ with ESFP, ENFP with ENTJ, and so on. 

I strongly feel that introverts go best with introverts and vice versa, for long term relationships. And keeping the N/S dimensions the same, would help with communication and understanding. 

I think switching the last two letters can help with growth, i.e feelers helping thinkers to become more sensitive, thinkers helping feelers to become more rational etc. I also think the J/P divide can be complementary in helping a couple get things done/learn to be spontaneous. 

Lately I've been doubting the theory a bit... but I still think it holds more weight than many others I've seen.


----------



## shameless

bugheadlover said:


> I never did finish the above where I was going to expand why every type can be good or bad for each other depending.


You made an account just to copy and paste something I already said.

I forgot bout this thread


----------



## Queen of Cups

shameless said:


> I can show you the world Pairing


I'm totally NOT singing A Whole New World with all my former theater kid energy. 
(okay maybe a bit  )


----------

